# Brinkmann TMLE



## snowbuck (Feb 2, 2012)

I need a little advice.  Received my new TMLE and have been reading previous threads about the mods to do to it.  Are there any that are must do.  I don't want to get the thing assembled and the have to take it apart to modify it...ie, the rtv silicone.  What about the charcoal box and baffle/tuning plate.  I would rather take the time and do it right than to set it up and babysit it hours on end.  Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## snowbuck (Feb 14, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!!!!  I can't believe that I am the ONLY person on the planet Earth that owns one of these smokers!  Just my luck!


----------



## rocor98 (Feb 15, 2012)

Use the advanced search and expand the search by just typing in TRAILMASTER.  ... You will get a full list of posters with these units ..  Then send out some PM's

That way if the member has not been active he/she will get an e-mail and may be get involved in the form again ..

I do not have a unit like this , so I do not know how different it is from the standard smoker of it's style ..

A belated welcome to the form ...... :yahoo:




Ross


----------



## sprky (Feb 15, 2012)

Snowbuck I don't know if you have seen this or not. so there are at least a couple people here that have one. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/brinkmann-trialmaster-limited-edition/reviews


----------



## snowbuck (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the reply guys.  I thought that I had already offended everyone by asking a dumb question or maybe one that had been asked a thousand times.  Thanks again on the tips, not the best a new site navigation!!


----------



## rocor98 (Feb 16, 2012)

Ask for any other search tips if you need them ..   Also check out the wood burner form  ( if that is what it is )  .. Look at the q-view pics also as you will see other smoker setups like yours in action and pick up some tricks.. Do a search on frog mats ( but be temperature wise as not for grilling ) but may be a help in smoking if the rails are wide on your unit.

Ross


----------



## njsmoker83 (Feb 20, 2012)

I just bought one also the other day and still haven't used it yet.  I am looking for the good mods also


----------



## snowbuck (Feb 21, 2012)

NJS83-  I put mine together on Saturday.  I used Rutland Stove and Gasket Cement (rated at 2000 deg) attaching the firebox to the chamber, the smoke stack to the chamber and when I put the firebox together.  The only leaks that are present now from the smoke chamber lid.  On Sunday I made the charcoal box out of 3/4 inch expanded metal, roughly 10x10x8 and a baffle/tuning plate out of 1/8 inch steel plate.  If you would like exact measurements and/or pictures just let me know, more than happy to help out!!


----------



## vic81 (Jul 7, 2012)

Snowbuck - where did you get the steel / steel plates?  I am looking into getting one of these smokers and wanted to get all the stuff for the mods at the same time.

Thanks!


----------



## snowbuck (Jul 7, 2012)

Vic- I purchased the materials locally in Denver at a place called Den-Col. I did a little research and found a company called Gem City Steel in Marietta that should be able to help you out. I bought 1/8" steel plate for the tuning/baffle plate and 3/4" expanded metal for the charcoal basket. I did all of the custom fabrication myself to ensure a perfect fit. I have all the measurements and pictures of both.  Let me know if you have any other questions and/or want the measurements and pics.  Thanks- Buck


----------



## yeti (Jan 2, 2013)

Snow,

I know its been a bit since you built your plates, but do you have or can you take some pics of your tuning plates and provide dimensions.  I am going to buy my TMLE this weekend and use it as a winter project to get it tuned and ready to go.  Appreciate any help you or others can provide.

Thanks


----------



## snowbuck (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeti said:


> Snow,
> 
> I know its been a bit since you built your plates, but do you have or can you take some pics of your tuning plates and provide dimensions.  I am going to buy my TMLE this weekend and use it as a winter project to get it tuned and ready to go.  Appreciate any help you or others can provide.
> 
> ...


----------



## emptylane (Jun 2, 2013)

Snowbuck said:


> Vic- I purchased the materials locally in Denver at a place called Den-Col. I did a little research and found a company called Gem City Steel in Marietta that should be able to help you out. I bought 1/8" steel plate for the tuning/baffle plate and 3/4" expanded metal for the charcoal basket. I did all of the custom fabrication myself to ensure a perfect fit. I have all the measurements and pictures of both.  Let me know if you have any other questions and/or want the measurements and pics.  Thanks- Buck


can you please send me your measurements and pics please.


----------



## comosmoker (Jun 2, 2013)

Yes, there are tons of posts about this smoker in another forum.  I have one and I am waiting for my neighbor to finish my mods, but I have been smoking on it since I bought it.  I have added the 90* turn down to the smoke stack, added lava rock to the bottom, and made a charcoal basket.  He is supposed to build my baffle and tuning plates, but I have been smoking without them.  I have to babysit a little, but I have been able to maintain temps using more wood than charcoal.  Whether it is here or on the other post, post q-views and keep us up to date on your progress!!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 2, 2013)

Seems you got the info. you needed for Mods. and have done or doing them; here is a bit of reading you may want to read : http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/stickburning101

Might help you , hope so...

Have fun and . . .


----------



## donger22 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hello

I just picked up the Brinkmann TMLE smoker today and have done a couple mods so far, which I owe thanks to everyone who shared their mods. I'm going to get some tuning plates made out of steel. I'm thinking 1/4 to help retain some of the heat. I'll have holes drilling varying in size, starting at 1/2 on the firebox side up to 1 1/2" on the stack side.

The mod in the pic is a piece of sheet metal cut and shaped to the curvature of the main chamber of the pit near the stack side. There's about a 3" gap between the side wall and my insert sheet metal. I'm hoping this will help with keeping an even control  of the temp near the cooking surface













mod 1 pic 2.jpg



__ donger22
__ Jun 2, 2013






Here's a pic with the grates in place













mod1.jpg



__ donger22
__ Jun 2, 2013






This pic is piece of sheet metal shaped to the curvature of the firebox. My removable ash pan seemed drafty so I bent the sheet metal to block the opening of the ash pan. I'll attach a handle of some sort so I can lift the sheet metal out to allow the ashes to then fall into the removable ash pan which I'll then remove for cleaning. 













mod 1.jpg



__ donger22
__ Jun 2, 2013






I also made the charcoal basket as everyone has suggested. 













mod 3.jpg



__ donger22
__ Jun 2, 2013






I still have to make the door gaskets. After that I'll initiate her with a curing fire and see if I have any other leaks or areas that'll need addressing. I can't wait to give her a go. I'll have a bit of a learning curve as I've been accustomed to using my vertical electric smoker. I'll be sure to post pics of when I break my cherry on using a stick burner. Thanks for the time


----------



## comosmoker (Jun 2, 2013)

Looks great donger22!!  Keep posting pics and don't forget the Q-Views on your first smoke!!


----------



## emptylane (Jun 2, 2013)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Seems you got the info. you needed for Mods. and have done or doing them; here is a bit of reading you may want to read : http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/stickburning101
> 
> Might help you , hope so...
> 
> Have fun and . . .



I Have done the 90 degree exhaust pipe, sealed the seams except the doors yet, I made an attempt at a tuning plate but I'm not real happy with it. Ive also got to make the basket. 

Donger22 you exhaust baffle looks great and I like the ash tray cover. Let us know how it works.


----------



## comosmoker (Jun 2, 2013)

emptylane said:


> I Have done the 90 degree exhaust pipe, sealed the seams except the doors yet, I made an attempt at a tuning plate but I'm not real happy with it. Ive also got to make the basket.
> 
> Donger22 you exhaust baffle looks great and I like the ash tray cover. Let us know how it works.


I agree.  Wish I would have done your exhaust baffle.  Awesome!!


----------



## manny915 (Feb 7, 2015)

Snowbuck said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!  I can't believe that I am the ONLY person on the planet Earth that owns one of these smokers!  Just my luck!


.      Go to YouTube and check out Kay Ray he has great stuff on there for the Trailmaster good luck


----------



## snowbuck (Feb 2, 2012)

I need a little advice.  Received my new TMLE and have been reading previous threads about the mods to do to it.  Are there any that are must do.  I don't want to get the thing assembled and the have to take it apart to modify it...ie, the rtv silicone.  What about the charcoal box and baffle/tuning plate.  I would rather take the time and do it right than to set it up and babysit it hours on end.  Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## snowbuck (Feb 14, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!!!!  I can't believe that I am the ONLY person on the planet Earth that owns one of these smokers!  Just my luck!


----------



## rocor98 (Feb 15, 2012)

Use the advanced search and expand the search by just typing in TRAILMASTER.  ... You will get a full list of posters with these units ..  Then send out some PM's

That way if the member has not been active he/she will get an e-mail and may be get involved in the form again ..

I do not have a unit like this , so I do not know how different it is from the standard smoker of it's style ..

A belated welcome to the form ...... :yahoo:




Ross


----------



## sprky (Feb 15, 2012)

Snowbuck I don't know if you have seen this or not. so there are at least a couple people here that have one. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/brinkmann-trialmaster-limited-edition/reviews


----------



## snowbuck (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the reply guys.  I thought that I had already offended everyone by asking a dumb question or maybe one that had been asked a thousand times.  Thanks again on the tips, not the best a new site navigation!!


----------



## rocor98 (Feb 16, 2012)

Ask for any other search tips if you need them ..   Also check out the wood burner form  ( if that is what it is )  .. Look at the q-view pics also as you will see other smoker setups like yours in action and pick up some tricks.. Do a search on frog mats ( but be temperature wise as not for grilling ) but may be a help in smoking if the rails are wide on your unit.

Ross


----------



## njsmoker83 (Feb 20, 2012)

I just bought one also the other day and still haven't used it yet.  I am looking for the good mods also


----------



## snowbuck (Feb 21, 2012)

NJS83-  I put mine together on Saturday.  I used Rutland Stove and Gasket Cement (rated at 2000 deg) attaching the firebox to the chamber, the smoke stack to the chamber and when I put the firebox together.  The only leaks that are present now from the smoke chamber lid.  On Sunday I made the charcoal box out of 3/4 inch expanded metal, roughly 10x10x8 and a baffle/tuning plate out of 1/8 inch steel plate.  If you would like exact measurements and/or pictures just let me know, more than happy to help out!!


----------



## vic81 (Jul 7, 2012)

Snowbuck - where did you get the steel / steel plates?  I am looking into getting one of these smokers and wanted to get all the stuff for the mods at the same time.

Thanks!


----------



## snowbuck (Jul 7, 2012)

Vic- I purchased the materials locally in Denver at a place called Den-Col. I did a little research and found a company called Gem City Steel in Marietta that should be able to help you out. I bought 1/8" steel plate for the tuning/baffle plate and 3/4" expanded metal for the charcoal basket. I did all of the custom fabrication myself to ensure a perfect fit. I have all the measurements and pictures of both.  Let me know if you have any other questions and/or want the measurements and pics.  Thanks- Buck


----------



## yeti (Jan 2, 2013)

Snow,

I know its been a bit since you built your plates, but do you have or can you take some pics of your tuning plates and provide dimensions.  I am going to buy my TMLE this weekend and use it as a winter project to get it tuned and ready to go.  Appreciate any help you or others can provide.

Thanks


----------



## snowbuck (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeti said:


> Snow,
> 
> I know its been a bit since you built your plates, but do you have or can you take some pics of your tuning plates and provide dimensions.  I am going to buy my TMLE this weekend and use it as a winter project to get it tuned and ready to go.  Appreciate any help you or others can provide.
> 
> ...


----------



## emptylane (Jun 2, 2013)

Snowbuck said:


> Vic- I purchased the materials locally in Denver at a place called Den-Col. I did a little research and found a company called Gem City Steel in Marietta that should be able to help you out. I bought 1/8" steel plate for the tuning/baffle plate and 3/4" expanded metal for the charcoal basket. I did all of the custom fabrication myself to ensure a perfect fit. I have all the measurements and pictures of both.  Let me know if you have any other questions and/or want the measurements and pics.  Thanks- Buck


can you please send me your measurements and pics please.


----------



## comosmoker (Jun 2, 2013)

Yes, there are tons of posts about this smoker in another forum.  I have one and I am waiting for my neighbor to finish my mods, but I have been smoking on it since I bought it.  I have added the 90* turn down to the smoke stack, added lava rock to the bottom, and made a charcoal basket.  He is supposed to build my baffle and tuning plates, but I have been smoking without them.  I have to babysit a little, but I have been able to maintain temps using more wood than charcoal.  Whether it is here or on the other post, post q-views and keep us up to date on your progress!!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 2, 2013)

Seems you got the info. you needed for Mods. and have done or doing them; here is a bit of reading you may want to read : http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/stickburning101

Might help you , hope so...

Have fun and . . .


----------



## donger22 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hello

I just picked up the Brinkmann TMLE smoker today and have done a couple mods so far, which I owe thanks to everyone who shared their mods. I'm going to get some tuning plates made out of steel. I'm thinking 1/4 to help retain some of the heat. I'll have holes drilling varying in size, starting at 1/2 on the firebox side up to 1 1/2" on the stack side.

The mod in the pic is a piece of sheet metal cut and shaped to the curvature of the main chamber of the pit near the stack side. There's about a 3" gap between the side wall and my insert sheet metal. I'm hoping this will help with keeping an even control  of the temp near the cooking surface













mod 1 pic 2.jpg



__ donger22
__ Jun 2, 2013






Here's a pic with the grates in place













mod1.jpg



__ donger22
__ Jun 2, 2013






This pic is piece of sheet metal shaped to the curvature of the firebox. My removable ash pan seemed drafty so I bent the sheet metal to block the opening of the ash pan. I'll attach a handle of some sort so I can lift the sheet metal out to allow the ashes to then fall into the removable ash pan which I'll then remove for cleaning. 













mod 1.jpg



__ donger22
__ Jun 2, 2013






I also made the charcoal basket as everyone has suggested. 













mod 3.jpg



__ donger22
__ Jun 2, 2013






I still have to make the door gaskets. After that I'll initiate her with a curing fire and see if I have any other leaks or areas that'll need addressing. I can't wait to give her a go. I'll have a bit of a learning curve as I've been accustomed to using my vertical electric smoker. I'll be sure to post pics of when I break my cherry on using a stick burner. Thanks for the time


----------



## comosmoker (Jun 2, 2013)

Looks great donger22!!  Keep posting pics and don't forget the Q-Views on your first smoke!!


----------



## emptylane (Jun 2, 2013)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Seems you got the info. you needed for Mods. and have done or doing them; here is a bit of reading you may want to read : http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/stickburning101
> 
> Might help you , hope so...
> 
> Have fun and . . .



I Have done the 90 degree exhaust pipe, sealed the seams except the doors yet, I made an attempt at a tuning plate but I'm not real happy with it. Ive also got to make the basket. 

Donger22 you exhaust baffle looks great and I like the ash tray cover. Let us know how it works.


----------



## comosmoker (Jun 2, 2013)

emptylane said:


> I Have done the 90 degree exhaust pipe, sealed the seams except the doors yet, I made an attempt at a tuning plate but I'm not real happy with it. Ive also got to make the basket.
> 
> Donger22 you exhaust baffle looks great and I like the ash tray cover. Let us know how it works.


I agree.  Wish I would have done your exhaust baffle.  Awesome!!


----------



## manny915 (Feb 7, 2015)

Snowbuck said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!  I can't believe that I am the ONLY person on the planet Earth that owns one of these smokers!  Just my luck!


.      Go to YouTube and check out Kay Ray he has great stuff on there for the Trailmaster good luck


----------

